# NEW HAUNTCAST episode DUNGEON OF DOOM Available



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

9 Months in the making, but it's finally here!







** HAUNTCAST POST MORTEM 11 - Dungeon of Doom **
featuring Brent Wilson of Planet Doom Haunted House, Jasper Anderson of Chickenprops.com, David & Claire of Midsummer Scream and music from The Spooky. Download here http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/shows/HauntcastPM11.mp3
The Hauntcast web site is being migrated to a new server and should be completed in a few days. The show will be available in iTunes, Google Play, Sticther etc... at that time. 
Support Hauntcast on https://www.patreon.com/hauntcast


----------

